# The Great 8" Sub Challenge



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

*The Official Great 8" Challenge Results Are In!*

Complete testing results can be found here...

http://www.soundillusions.net/Forum/showthread.php?t=45731

The discussion post is here...

http://www.soundillusions.net/Forum/showth...41&page=1&pp=15

Videos of the challenge are posted here...

http://www.woofervids.com/thumbnails.php?album=99

Pictures of the challenge are posted here...

http://www.woofervids.com/thumbnails.php?album=96

Enjoy, and learn something damnit!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

got a website for that "tc" woofer on the top of page 2?


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

did I miss something or did ED get booted from soundillusions?

Good riddance!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Dec 11 2004, 03:58 PM
> *did I miss something or did ED get booted from soundillusions?
> 
> Good riddance!
> [snapback]2496047[/snapback]​*


Well, eD screwed people on there after they screwed others, so they parted ways..... or was removed anyway :biggrin:


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

go with 12 inch subs, and besides they are more practical and affordable now.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Dec 12 2004, 05:23 AM
> *go with 12 inch subs, and besides they are more practical and affordable now.
> [snapback]2497552[/snapback]​*


Did you completely miss the point of the thread? How are 12's more practical, 8's are smaller. Don't try to tell me 8's aren't loud.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

Lloyd L. has 18 8's. I mean that shit looks massive.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

i had 4 8's runnin on 1000 watts and it was alot louder than most poeple think 8's are capable of. 

but it would take alot of 8's too equal what the 2 15's are doin on 2400 watts now.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 13 2004, 02:19 AM
> *Lloyd L. has 18 8's. I mean that shit looks massive.
> [snapback]2500402[/snapback]​*


I helped put it in, I'm familiar.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

oooooooooohhhhhhhh I am soooooo sorry. 

damn it was just public info for the forum. U need to find an women let that shit go.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 16 2004, 12:17 AM
> *oooooooooohhhhhhhh I am soooooo sorry.
> 
> damn it was just public info for the forum. U need to find an women let that shit go.
> [snapback]2511716[/snapback]​*


I have one, live with her, its just much more fun to watch people get their panties in a bunch over my own public info.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

can't wait for the results. I've been saving up for some 8" subs.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

no one answered....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 7 2005, 05:23 PM
> *no one answered....
> [snapback]2581989[/snapback]​*


No one answered what where?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 7 2005, 04:32 PM
> *No one answered what where?
> [snapback]2582269[/snapback]​*


my question way up there^


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

8=midrange


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rez Dog 406_@Jan 9 2005, 01:13 AM
> *8=midrange
> [snapback]2585634[/snapback]​*


Rez Dog 406=wrong


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

just my viewpoint, to me anything smaller than a 15 is midrange.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rez Dog 406_@Jan 9 2005, 04:32 PM
> *just my viewpoint, to me anything smaller than a 15 is midrange.
> [snapback]2586847[/snapback]​*


Your viewpoint is very hazy then...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i think you mean midBASS...either way your wrong


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

who, me wrong? if it was directed at me, i cannot be wrong with my own opinion, because it is my opinion. sorry, i do not believe in 8's as a form of bass maker, in sarcasm. the jl 8 hits ok, but it doesn't impress me. the old ass set of 8s that i had in my truck, that some one said would be bad ass, were weak, after you get used to 4 15s or 6 15s it is hard to be impressed by 8s. it is true that performance of a speaker will vary from vehicle to vehicle.if i throw an 8 in the trunk of a 72 caddi as opposed to the back of an import, the import will sound better. for a generic aplication,i myself would use i would use a 10 to cover midbass because of personal preferance, 6.5 components, and at least 2 15s. but that is just me, i mainly help installs on spl cars and my cousin would compete in the clarity class for iasca. i just never seen anyone compete in the regional classes, with a caddi or an import, with 8's. and furthermore,midbass, falls in the midrange don't it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rez Dog 406_@Jan 9 2005, 04:32 PM
> *just my viewpoint, to me anything smaller than a 15 is midrange.
> [snapback]2586847[/snapback]​*


i was referring to this statement.....you are far off...my 12" XXX is FAR from midrange, trust me :uh:


----------



## Rez Dog 406 (Sep 26, 2004)

sorry...my bad


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rez Dog 406_@Jan 9 2005, 08:52 PM
> *sorry...my bad
> [snapback]2587489[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

*The Official Great 8" Challenge Results Are In!*

Complete testing results can be found here...

http://www.soundillusions.net/Forum/showthread.php?t=45731

The discussion post is here...

http://www.soundillusions.net/Forum/showth...41&page=1&pp=15

Videos of the challenge are posted here...

http://www.woofervids.com/thumbnails.php?album=99

Pictures of the challenge are posted here...

http://www.woofervids.com/thumbnails.php?album=96

Enjoy, and learn something damnit!


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

About how much do those Crystals go for? RE finished 2nd to last?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Jan 13 2005, 08:02 PM
> *About how much do those Crystals go for?
> [snapback]2602775[/snapback]​*


The first place I looked at on the internet had the CMP8 for $93.00 + shipping...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Jan 13 2005, 08:02 PM
> *About how much do those Crystals go for? RE finished 2nd to last?
> [snapback]2602775[/snapback]​*


Something to consider before saying "this finished first" or "this finished 2nd" is the application. It wasn't 2nd to last in SPL in the power range. You've gotta remember, we were doing ACTUAL REAL POWER. We tested every woofer and adjusted as necessary to get the power level, not just the same volume level on every woofer. That test was not a definitive review, but an informative review. It may not have been optimal conditions for any of the woofers, but they were all put on the same field and played.


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes i understand that, that's why i made my statement in form of a question. I was wondering if this was true or not because alot of those stats were a bit confusing.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Jan 14 2005, 04:55 PM
> *Yes i understand that, that's why i made my statement in form of a question. I was wondering if this was true or not because alot of those stats were a bit confusing.
> [snapback]2605623[/snapback]​*


How are they confusing? Results were posted for every condition, different power levels, different styles of box, ect. Some did better than another on lower power than higher power, some did better in sealed than ported in comparison.

Yes, in the sound quality portion, the RE8 was 2nd to last, but it was also one of the louder subs. You gotta remember something here, the SQ judging was done by SQ competitors, not some ghetto blaster that goes "dat shit sounds good". When we said the CMP8 sounded the best, we mean it sounded the best (and it was, clearly) not it sounded the loudest.


----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

They are confusing for a person that doesn't study audio related statistics which is exactly the reason i asked a question in the first place for someone to clear it up for me. I don't see anything wrong with asking questions if i don't understand something, how else would i learn.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pedro Sanchez_@Jan 15 2005, 05:15 PM
> *They are confusing for a person that doesn't study audio related statistics which is exactly the reason i asked a question in the first place for someone to clear it up for me.  I don't see anything wrong with asking questions if i don't understand something, how else would i learn.
> [snapback]2607944[/snapback]​*


It just seems very clear to me. If you aren't good at reading graphs, read the data below it. It says "top SPL ported at 50 watts" and lists them in order and it says "top SPL sealed at 100 watts" and lists them in order.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

i have one question. WHat are u lookin for when u look at the graphs.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jan 22 2005, 10:55 PM
> *i have one question. WHat are u lookin for when u look at the graphs.
> [snapback]2633912[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------

